# Pepperidge Farm Whole Grain Swirl Bread



## Lynne (Sep 11, 2007)

Pepperidge Farms *Whole Grain* Swirl Bread with Cinnamon and Raisins is a nutrition bargain. Each slice contains 100 calories, *3 *grams of fiber, and 4 grams of protein per slice.  There is no cholesterol nor transfats.  Sodium is modest at 140 mg. Total carbohydrates are 18 grams per slice with sugars being 5 grams (some of that is high fructose corn syrup).

I was astounded by the 3 grams of fiber.  Many "wholesome" breads only have 1 gram of fiber and are a higher calorie count.  The protein was a shock, too, with many breads coming in at only 1 gram - 2 grams of protein.

A 1# loaf costs around $3.39 (cheaper at Wal-Mart).  I bought two on sale at my local store as they were two for $5.00 -  no wonder, a little stale - gotta watch out for those "sales."

This bread makes delicious peanut butter sandwiches.  I might just try it in a bread pudding.  And it's great all by itself.


----------



## bobster_ice (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds good, do you know if you can get it in the UK?


----------



## Lynne (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey Bobster,

I don't know if it's available in the UK.  Speaking of the UK, I tried to find treacle here in the USA.  No luck.  I made a treacle tart and used 1/2 corn syrup and half molasses.  I substituted Total Cereal for the Cornflakes.  It came out fantastic.  My family and I loved the crust - like a shortbread cookie.


----------

